# can i use WSUS with workgroup?



## arich (Jan 7, 2008)

hi mates

i want to install WSUS and test it but i wonder if i can use it with workgroup or i should have Active Directory?

pls if you could help with this

many thanks


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I believe you need to have a domain in order for the service to "push" updates out to the other computers.


----------



## arich (Jan 7, 2008)

thank you mate


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

djaburg said:


> I believe you need to have a domain in order for the service to "push" updates out to the other computers.


This is not so. You only need a method of setting the appropriate registry entries that work for Automatic Updates. I do not believe PC's care what system they get their updates from as long as it's setup in the registry first. 

A good reference on how to do this would be the following: http://www.windowsnetworking.com/kb...Tips/Admin/DeployWSUSUpdatestoaWorkgroup.html


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

you can push settings via AD, but if you manualy change registry it wil lwork fine without AD.

You just need to tell it the location of the wsus server, and how updates should be installed (auto or manual)


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

bilbus said:


> you can push settings via AD, but if you manualy change registry it wil lwork fine without AD.
> 
> You just need to tell it the location of the wsus server, and how updates should be installed (auto or manual)


Thank you for repeating what I said 9 mos ago. Talk about a moot bump. 

Forums not busy enough?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

well, since it was the 4th post on the front page .. i did not look at the date.


----------

